# 14 weeks - how much weight gain?



## AshleyR

I am 14 weeks and have put on 6-7 lbs so far. Wondering if this is normal?

My doc said she isn't concerned, but she's only going by my weight from my first prenatal appointment to my second - I only gained 2 lbs in that time, but had gained 4-5 already before my first appt.

I am a chubby girl and got pregnant at 228 lbs (5'5" tall). I've read that I should only gain 10-15 lbs.... well, I'm half way there at only 14 weeks!

Just curious what the rest of you have gained??? I was lucky enough to not loose my appetite too much during the first trimester. I know that's a good thing for baby, but so many girls talk about losing weight or hardly gaining anything in the first trimester because they couldn't eat - I've been able to eat like crazy, and I just want to make sure I'm not overdoing it too much!


----------



## honeybee2

I've also gained 7lbs and I'm just 13 weeks x


----------



## Katie1

I think I have gained about 8 pounds so far.. I gained 4 pounds somewhere between 17 and 21 weeks... and I'm sure 4 pounds within the last month, also.


----------



## Kerrieann

I didnt gain anything untill 16 weeks and have gained 3lbs. In my first 2 pregnancis i had probly gained about 7-8lbs by 14 weeks though, every pregnancy with each women is diff, try not to compare and if your midwife isnt worried and you know your eating healthy then i wouldnt worry x


----------



## Accounts2010

I have gained 6lb at 19 weeks, my nurse is happy with me as I had 2mths in hospital, was too ill couldnt keep anything down. If i could It would have been more lol.


----------



## LittleOnes

Biggest thing to remember with weight --

EVERYONE is different! There are general recommendations yes, and the more we put on the harder it may be to later get it off, BUT we must do what we have to do for our growing babies. 

At 16 weeks I had gained about 7 pounds, and at 22 weeks had gained 15 pounds in total. 

The key is, what do we eat? If we're not gorging on junk food/processed foods high in bad fats, sugar, sodium, etc, then we should be fine, and our babies too. 

For example I am hungry ALL THE TIME, have been since 8 or 9 weeks, maybe earlier. What should I do, not eat when I'm hungry? No, it is my baby saying FEED ME! 

Point is I try to focus on eating whole grains, fruits and veggies, lean meats and dairy, fatty fish, etc. And even then, I am human, I definitely have my share of chocolate (i try to eat mostly dark chocolate), cookies, cakes (hell-OOO sweet tooth!), chips, fries, and so on. 

Do your best to eat healthfully and keep moderately active - walking 30 minutes a day is great for you and baby! And try not to worry too much about weight unless your doctor is seriously concerned.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

My first pregnancy (that ended at 11 weeks) had me put on over 10lbs. I carried it like 20lbs...it was terrible.

HOWEVER, this pregnancy, I haven't gained a single pound. Actually, I've lost three. I'm also overweight, and the doctor said it's normal when you start out heavier to not gain a lot.

But I believe weight gain is a very personalized thing. Just eat right, take care of yourself, etc. Nobody can dictate how much you will or won't gain. I LOOK like I've gained a bunch of weight since my belly is expanding but still has the "B" shape. I just look chunky, not pregnant, sadly. 
You might gain another five pounds and be done, or you might gain 30 more. Whatever happens, remember: you CAN lose it after the baby is born. The actual pounds themselves go down by at least 15lbs when the baby is born, between the weight of the baby, the amniotic fluid, and the placenta. You won't go home in your pre-pregnancy jeans, but if you take care of yourself, you'll be in them within a few months.


----------



## Silverlilly

About 5-6 lbs at 14 weeks for me...


----------



## AshleyR

Thanks everyone!

The thing is, I haven't been eating very healthy. :( All I have wanted since day 1 is carbs, carbs, carbs.... my diet literally consists of bagels with peanut butter, cereal, BREAD BREAD BREAD, buns, pasta, potatoes/fries, rice, chips :O...

I usually try to throw in some sort of veggie or meat, but my MAIN food group is definitely carbohydrates.

I do normally like fruits and veggies, but they just haven't been "calling" to me.... I need to force myself to eat them or I just never do.

I talked to my doc about this and she said it was fine - that baby is telling me what it wants and to just eat what I crave. One good thing is that I get full quite quickly, so even though I am not eating the greatest, at least I'm not eating large portions of these things. I think that's the only reason I haven't gained more than I have!


----------



## Mee_Mummy

Pre pregnancy weight - 8 stone 3lb.

15 weeks pregnant - 8 stone 13lb.

I think I've only gained the 10lb in the last 5 weeks though - might be less. But I eat a very healthy and balanced diet. Obviously I cave into treats. Yesterday I ate 4 chocolate eclairs. Tee hee xx


----------



## Missmarie87

Ye im sure its normal, everyone differs, ive gained about 5lbs i think x


----------



## beccad

I hadn't gained anything at 14 weeks. I've gained 3lbs between then and now.


----------

